

Remy: Computer-Generated TCP Congestion Control - Mithrandir
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2013/a-faster-internet-designed-by-computers-0719.html

======
rdw
I really appreciate they have a "reproduce the results" section. We need a lot
more of that kind of thing in CS research.

